# Do they make self - closing T&S faucets for 3 compartment sinks?



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm finding out that constant pressure where this solution mixer is attached to requires that it does not get left on.


I've converted the faucets to 1/4 turn ceramic shutoffs to cut down on water waste since the rubbers go bad so often with users shutting them off at different strengths.


I was curious if they made inserts in that same design that are spring loaded to shut after use, forcing the user to hold the faucet on to gain water. A pain in the ass but it'll save water for sure.


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Never tried it, but T&S did come out with a self closing cartridge. Might want to check with them if you can retro-fit it to an existing faucet.

http://repnet.tsbrass.com/open.cfm?object=860&id=12191


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Would a foot operated valve help? T&S has options for those.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

T and s definitely makes a spring loaded faucet, I have worked on them at a local pizza restaurant here in Ontario, when the user grabs the spray handle and pulls down the faucet operates, when they let go and the faucets returns to it's resting position, it shuts off, very good product for a restaurant because many people will either leave the faucet running or simply just can't shut the valve off


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

http://images.zesco.com/pimages/707/707-d-101.jpg

Looks similar to that faucet


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I vote yes, oh I thought this was a poll.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumber Patt, 

Are you referring to the hot/cold handles or the sprayer? 


I'm talking hot n cold. 

plbbz I can't get them to spend money on this idea either... just figured I'd ask to see if there's a chance it exists.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Well what I was referring to was an actual faucet, so if don't want to spend money then my idea is bunk lol cuz I believe the faucet I'm thinking about retails for something around 1100$ lol sorry


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I vote there is no T&S self closing faucet you can get for no money. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> Well what I was referring to was an actual faucet, so if don't want to spend money then my idea is bunk lol cuz I believe the faucet I'm thinking about retails for something around *1100$* lol sorry


 




Yep, they won't hold still for that. Those foot actuated valves are the way to go.

I'm eventually going to put one of those at my laundry tub. Great design for at the house, no handles and hands free.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I'm finding out that constant pressure where this solution mixer is attached to requires that it does not get left on.
> 
> I've converted the faucets to 1/4 turn ceramic shutoffs to cut down on water waste since the rubbers go bad so often with users shutting them off at different strengths.
> 
> I was curious if they made inserts in that same design that are spring loaded to shut after use, forcing the user to hold the faucet on to gain water. A pain in the ass but it'll save water for sure.


Why not just leave the faucet alone...leave the hot and cold on then install a ball valve on the pipe or tube feeding the solution mixer, just make sure you use a fisher faucet thats got spring seats to prevent bleed thru


----------

